# Google letting us down



## gertvanjoe (16/7/15)

See the answer google has to my question


https://www.google.com/search?q=doe...f-8&oe=utf-8#q=does e-cigarettes cause cancer


----------



## BumbleBee (16/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> See the answer google has to my question
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=does+mercury+give+cancer&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=does e-cigarettes cause cancer


Ag F man, are we ever going to see the end of that stupid bulls Japanese "study"?!


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/7/15)

Clearly not, as every one with access to google and vaping will eventually google something similar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

